# Charlie Chan, Father of Jackie Chan.



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2008)

*                                         Emotional Jackie Chan buries father in Australia*




> Chan's father Charlie died in a Hong Kong hospital on February 26, aged 93, after battling prostate cancer. Chan brought his body back to Canberra to be laid to rest beside Lee Lee Chan, who died in 2002.


----------



## exile (Mar 8, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2008)

:asian: .


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 8, 2008)

:asian:.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 8, 2008)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 8, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Mar 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Mar 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 9, 2008)

:asian:.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 10, 2008)

:asian:


----------

